

Why do you want to get in the YC? - abbasmehdi

I've noticed the strong interest in getting admitted, can you justify it? I'm curious to know.
======
marcomonteiro
1) The YC staff and Alumni possess a wealth of knowledge that would be
available to you.

2) To get out of your bubble. Being surrounded by other intelligent
individuals all working toward demo day helps you stay focused and keep
moving.

3) The experience. Being able to have gone through the YC system wouldn't
hurt.

4) The seed money would be a huge help.

5) Access to VC's with the YC brand name behind you. So again, the money.

6) The alumni network. I hear it is extremely supportive even after YC.

 _Disclaimer: I applied to Summer '11_

~~~
abbasmehdi
I think YC by design cannot be the best thing in some ways for all startups:
it converges you towards asking for more money rather than making money (it
doesn't stop you from making money but the idea of the demo day is to present
to VCs), secondly it is biased in the favor of an acquisition type of an exit
strategy rather than a long term slow but steady growth company for the most
part, and finally going through them vs doing it yourself is like going to a
private university versus being self taught.

I am not saying these are good or bad things, I am just pointing them out.

------
wordchute
More than anything else, it sounds like a great way to surround yourself with
smart, creative people with a lot of ideas - sometimes you just need someone
who doesn't know your project intimately to just point out the obvious or
provide some constructive criticism. It seems like a strong network (including
the alumni) of like-minded people working towards similar goals and a passion
for doing what they like to do.

------
katieben
1\. Pre-built structure to be around lots of awesome people and advice from
the startup Godfather himself 2\. Money to attract a cofounder 3\. Vote of
confidence from pg

------
abbasmehdi
My reasons: avoid rookie and preventable mistakes, be surrounded by teams on a
mission, and have some structure.

------
Adderly31
For the camaraderie and priceless advice from the experienced
mentors,founders, and alumni.

------
thiagofm
Because I want to drink vanilla coke and it's expensive here to import.

------
revorad
To work with the best people in the field.

------
Punter
to get things right, the first time...

------
Mz
I haven't applied. I started an application once but didn't finish it. I
talked about that previously. I still kind of wistfully wish I could apply but
it really doesn't fit my situation and I have other plans. I don't really know
how to explain why I "wish" I could. Perhaps just the standard theme of my
life of regretting that "normal" never works for me (due to health issues,
among other things). I've spent much of my life frustrated that I have the
brains and all that but still can't find "success" on conventional terms. Part
of me still wishes I had some kind of recognition. Most of me is mostly
content that I've done the right thing and all other choices would have been
worse. Still, it sometimes feels like being grateful for having been crapped
on by life. :-/

My prior related remarks are here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1827795>

~~~
abbasmehdi
Your story is really moving. Have you found a techie co founder?

~~~
Mz
I don't really expect to go with a techie cofounder. I have two adult sons.
They want to make games for a living. I imagine they are most likely going to
wind up being helpful to me in my goals. I occasionally get a little help here
and there from people I meet online. Mostly, I just need to get well enough
and then I believe things will start to fall into place. Getting healthier has
helped me develop my websites more consistently, even though it is still very,
very part-time/intermittent. Eventually, other things will happen.

I'm still hoping for two things: An infusion of cash to help me move forward
(because getting well all came out of my pocket -- it wasn't covered by
insurance and such -- so I have a financial mess impeding my life) and some
means to rapidly make forward progress on learning a programming
language/learning how to make a game. So far, nothing has really clicked. I
think people think I am being ridiculous when I say things like "I would like
to download a programming language to my brain". I'm not. I'm just trying to
convey that I am well aware that some things just are superior methods and
sometimes something just clicks with a person. (I'm "twice exceptional" --
smart but also handicapped. So under the right circumstances I can get
impressive things done and under the wrong ones I look really incompetent.) I
haven't found that something yet. Presumably, it wasn't yet the right time.

~~~
abbasmehdi
I don't doubt you're smart, so I suggest get coding! :)

------
stray
It was actually a bit of an afterthought.

We are going to try another startup anyway -- and we realized just days before
the deadline that YC was a possibility (though a bit of a long-shot). So we
gave it a shot. It's just one of hundreds of things we'll try...

